# επισιτισμος/σιτιση



## Ippoliti

Καλημερα!
Θελω να μεταφρασω ..."για τον _επισιτισμο/σιτιση _των φοιτητων μας στο εξωτερικο" ...πως ειναι ο ορος? εχω σκεφτει alimentation, diet, nourishment,dining αλλα δε μου φαινεται κατι σωστο....καμμια προταση?
ευχαριστω


----------



## Andrious

supplying (with food)? feeding?


----------



## Ippoliti

Ευχαριστω Andrious αλλα δεν ταιριαζει κανενα νοηματικα. Το εχω περιγραψει provision of meals (γιατι αυτο ειναι) αλλα χρειαζομαι μια λέξη, οχι φραση. Αν σκεφτεις κατι αλλο, πες μου


----------



## Acestor

Αν αναφέρεται στον τρόπο που οι ίδιοι σιτίζονται, ή ειδικότερα στο περιεχόμενο της σίτισής τους, αρκεί, νομίζω, το diet.

Αν ήθελα να κάνω λογοπαίγνιο, θα έλεγα "How Greek students abroad are faring".


----------



## cougr

Μονολεκτικά ή feeding ή catering (of students) θα το πεις.

@#3 Γιατί δεν ταιριάζει το feeding;


----------



## Ippoliti

Ευχαριστω,
Acestor οντως το fare χρησιμοποιησα ( ειναι λιγο παλιακο αλλα δε βρηκα κατι καλυτερο)... Δεν αναφεροταν στον τροπο σιτισης η στο περιεχομενο (diet) αλλα στο γεγονος ( παροχη 3 γευματων ημερησιως ) σε φοιτητες. 
το feeding δε μου ταιριαζε, "regarding the feeding of our students abroad" ? παραξενο μου ακουγεται αλλα αν χρησιμοποιειται οκ !


----------



## cougr

"_In regard to the feeding__ of our students_....." ακούγεται μια χαρά.

Το _fare_/_faring_ δεν ταιριάζει  στην πρότασή σου.


----------



## Acestor

Σωστό θα ήταν κάτι σαν "their daily fare consists of three meals", με τη σημασία του μενού. Δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αλλιώς το fare.


----------



## Αγγελος

Πολύ καθυστερημένα το βλέπω, αλλά στον καιρό μου πληρώναμε για room and board, ήτοι δωμάτιο και γεύματα (από την αρχική σημασία του board, τάβλα, τραπέζι).


----------

